# Marantz



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

:gulp: How good is Marantz in the HTS arena? Thinking of upgrading my Yamaha HTIB receiver, just do not know what to go with.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Marantz makes quality AVR's. Their new line of AVR's are quite nice and I also like the new Industrial Design.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, I am not sure to if you purchased an AVR yet. However, I can tell you I previously purchased a Marantz 5005 and I could'nt be happier. However being the person that I am, I need more power =p


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Marantz would definatly be a good choice if your looking for a top notch AVR.:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Marantz have a very good reputation and are also very good with music and not just movies.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

From my understanding of what info I have gathered Marantz makes great receivers but they do tend to fall a little behind in the features department but not by much.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Just pick up the new SR 7005 and don't look back!

Jim


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Any of the current x005 units are actually really great products and with the current pricing structure they are hard to beat.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

nholmes1 said:


> Any of the current x005 units are actually really great products and with the current pricing structure they are hard to beat.


Marantz AVR's often get overlooked but the more I read up on them they are making some great new products and as you say with the current range there is excellemt feedback from users coming through!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

recruit said:


> Marantz AVR's often get overlooked but the more I read up on them they are making some great new products and as you say with the current range there is excellemt feedback from users coming through!


Their OCD menu got way better with the new units as well. I'm actually considering the Pre/Pro version of the 7005 for my back room but i'm having a tough time looseing the reliability i've had with my Denon 3808.


----------



## headknocker (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought a refurbished Marantz SR5002 from AccessoriesForLess around two years ago for $329 shipped and I recommend them highly..super-fast shipping and everything looked brand new with my unit. I haven't had any problems with it and I'm planning to buy another refurbished Marantz AVR from them in the near future.

Here's the AC4L website: http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/brand/marantz/results/3.html


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

I defiantely agree, Accessories4less gave me a good deal on my Marantz sr5005. I love it so far, needs more power but hey im getting to that =) Sound wise is very nice for music and for home theater I think it has nice impact and sound also.


----------



## Bucketfoot (Mar 29, 2008)

bambino said:


> Their OCD menu got way better with the new units as well. I'm actually considering the Pre/Pro version of the 7005 for my back room but i'm having a tough time looseing the reliability i've had with my Denon 3808.


I've been looking to upgrade for awhile and have pretty much made the decision to make the Pre/Pro move myself with the 7005.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been researching the 7005 and found out that i can't do 9.1 out of it which kind of disapointed me. I know alot of folks are fine with either having rear surround or front width or height channels but my OCD and the 20 some odd channels of amplification i have on hand make me want to do the 9.1 thing. The Denon 4311 on the otherhand is supposed to be able to do it but i have yet to research it. In reality if there was a way to do 11.1 i'd do it but my dealer says it can't be done.:dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would double check the info from your Dealer about the 4311 as I am almost positive that the 4311/A100 will indeed do 11.2 with the addition of a 2 Channel Amplifier. In fact, the 4311 even has 11 Burr Brown DAC's for the purpose and Preamp Outputs for 11 Channels of Speakers and 2 Subwoofers.

After Downloading and reading the Owners Manual, that is the case. You can have an 11.2 Setup in your HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would double check the info from your Dealer about the 4311 as I am almost positive that the 4311/A100 will indeed do 11.2 with the addition of a 2 Channel Amplifier. In fact, the 4311 even has 11 Burr Brown DAC's for the purpose and Preamp Outputs for 11 Channels of Speakers and 2 Subwoofers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I will, as well as check with Denon. What my Dealer said though was that the only way the 4311 could do the 9.1 arangement was if i used the preouts to gain the 2 extra channels needed to make it 9.1.:huh:

I will certainly look into this as the dealer does not always know there product as well as the customer may.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As the 4311 is a 9 Channel AVR as is, after reading the Owners Manual there is no doubt that it supports an 11.2 Setup with Audyssey DSX and Rear Surrounds with the addition of a 2 Channel Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for doing the research for me Jack thats definatly good news.:sn:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I had read multiple times that the 4311 would do so, but reading the Advanced Section of the 4311's Owner's Manual laid it out clearly that indeed you can run 11.2 simultaneously. This is something that even Onkyo's 008 Series does not support and coupled with the Preamp Only Mode and XT32 makes for in my estimation the best possible AVR to use as an SSP currently available.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

